# [SOLVED] what is overclocking?



## jishnu789 (Jun 4, 2014)

can anyone explain it elaborately?


----------



## Rhys- (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: what is overclocking?*

By definition, "Overclocking is the process of making a computer or component operate faster than the clock frequency specified by the manufacturer by modifying system parameters".

It's pretty self explanatory really. Manufacturers set the processor they develop to a certain clock speed. You can manually make it even faster, but it comes with a risk. You can reduce the risk by changing just the voltage and not the multiplier, it's not as effective however.

By overclocking you're basically making the processor run at a faster clock speed than it's supposed too. It's recommended you don't overclock unless you know what you're doing, and also that you have an aftermarket CPU Cooler as it generally causes the processor to pump out more heat than if it wasn't overclocked.

Overclocking mostly makes a difference in benchmarks in terms of performance. You could see 5 or so increase in FPS in games, but it's not too significant.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: what is overclocking?*

overclocking is when you make a cpu or graphics card faster than the manufacturers made it to be.

But overclocking needs that you have good cooling and adequate power as quite often you need to increase the voltages so this creates more heat and needs more power.

My i2500k cpu has a stock speed of 3.3GHz but I have overclocked it to 4.5GHz.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: what is overclocking?*

Google is your friend: Overclocking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
OC'ing also adds heat/stress to components and has no real value with newer components. If one does decide to OC, only top quality components should be used and aftermarket CPU cooling is required.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: what is overclocking?*

It's kind of funny if you think about it because overclocking is very popular these days. The hardware is actually promoted as being overclockable, coming with specific heatsinks, board layouts, software and the bios to do it. Yet like Tyree says there really is no need with how super fast hardware is these days. Also like he says you need to back up the motherboard and video card with a quality power supply, and a quality motherboard should also be used.

For gaming purposes, one can use a simple but stable H81 motherboard (example), and a non-k 4570 (or even an I3 for starters), and a simple non overclocking marketed video card like reference blower style GTX 760 and you are set for some nice gaming.

You do learn a lot about hardware by doing it, but it can be at the very cost of potentially losing the hardware you just purchased. :smile:


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: what is overclocking?*

I'm more surprised you couldn't find this information with a bit of 'Googling'


----------



## LottieWinde (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: what is overclocking?*

MY dear friend
Quote from What is Overclocking?


> The overclocking means run (the processor of one's computer) at a speed higher than that intended by the manufacturers.
> 
> The primary benefit of overclocking is additional computer performance without the increased cost. Most individuals who overclock their system either want to try and produce the fastest desktop system possible or to extend their computer power on a limited budget. In some cases, individuals are able to boost their system performance 25% or more! For example, a person may buy something like an AMD 2500+ and through careful overclocking end up with a processor that runs at the equivalent processing power as a AMD 3000+, but at a greatly reduced cost.
> 
> ...


----------

